# CUPS usb printer

## gutworth

I'm trying to add a USB printer to CUPS configuration. The printer is present in the output of lsusb. When I get to choosing the protocl for the printer, USB is not present. I understand that USB printers have to be plugged in when CUPS starts; is doing `sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd restart` sufficient to get cups to find the printer?

----------

## aderesch

Do you use a 1.4 version of cups and have the usblp kernel module loaded? It needs to be removed/blacklisted in this case.

ad

----------

## gutworth

 *aderesch wrote:*   

> Do you use a 1.4 version of cups and have the usblp kernel module loaded? It needs to be removed/blacklisted in this case.
> 
> ad

 

As it turns out, I needed to install the hplib drivers. Thanks everyone!

----------

